# Best punch cutters



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Can anyone recommend some good punch cutters? I really enjoy a nice loose draw and I know cutting is better for that but I really love the mouth feel of a punch. Was considering the jetline cigar punch and lighter adjustment tool since you can also bleed and adjust lighters with it but i'm thinking now that the punch on there may not be very good. I prefer one of the smaller compact punch cutters that you can throw on a keychain but i'm willing to sacrifice that portability for a good quality punch cutter. My favorite cigar sizes are robusto and gordo.

Thanks gang!


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Have you ever tried a v-cut? Best of both worlds!


----------



## psychwarfare (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a JetLine double torch lighter with the built-in punch and I find the punch to work quite well.

Granted I've only had it for a week, but it seems sharp - cuts through quickly/cleanly and closing the punch pops out the plug.

So far, I prefer this built-in punch to the couple of keychain punches I've bought over the past few months.

I'm also a fan of V-Cut...should check that out as well if you haven't already.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Psychwarfare and coach dread- yea I keep hearing about the v-cut and will have to look into that a bit further. Is the draw loose with that cut? That's pretty important to me. I actually just read somewhere that the smaller size punches have a looser draw then bigger ones. I always assumed the opposite would be true.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Xikar 009

after that, stop looking.


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Rottingman said:


> Psychwarfare and coach dread- yea I keep hearing about the v-cut and will have to look into that a bit further. Is the draw loose with that cut? That's pretty important to me. I actually just read somewhere that the smaller size punches have a looser draw then bigger ones. I always assumed the opposite would be true.


I don't get a loose draw at all with the v-cut. I also tended toward punches because I didn't like the loose leaf in my mouth and because I liked the feel of the cap on the cigar. The problem I was having was with either my punch or my technique, I kept cracking the caps. So I tried a v-cut and got the best of both worlds. Perfect draw for me every time and no mess with a good cap feel. You can pick up cheap v-cutters from places like ABC Liquors if you have one near you to give it a try or many B&M will be able to give you a v-cut on a cigar you purchase. Try it and see. Different strokes for different folks but you'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

yes agreed. The mouthfeel of the cap is pretty great! I've also been cracking a lot of caps lately which is why i'm researching getting a better quality punch. Also trying to figure out if the bigger sizes will have a looser draw as I'm not cutting as loose as a draw I'd like with these cheapie punches either. The v cut having a tighter draw is why I haven't been in a big rush to get one. Next time I buy something from my local shop I've have the clerk v cut something for me. Give it a whirl!


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Yeah the xikar punches seem to be highly regarded! I'm curious about there bigger (11mm) punch cutter as well.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

I'd like to see more responses as I've been using a 7mm punch but have to make 2 punches side-by-side to get a good draw. I like the punch as you said for the feel in my mouth but also it keeps more of the cap together so it doesn't come apart as easily with my cheap cigars. I just saw a punch that is 33 ga in size which is about 1/2 inch. That sucker is huge!


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Critterbuddy yea hopefully some more contestants will chime in eventually. Btw were you using the xikar 7mm bullet punch or just one of the standard models you get in a cigar shoppe? I believe most of the generic punches you see around are 7mm. Yeah lol i've done that before also just to get a decent draw and even with decent cigars your likely to get some tobacco in your mouth from time to time. Is the half inch punch you're referring to the NUB brand punch? That's the biggest i've seen so far. Xikar also has an 11 mm punch which is a decent size. I think those two are our best bets.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

The one I use is one of those cheap $5 twist punches so I could try a punch. Few bits of tobacco in the mouth doesn't bother me. The big boy is a Cuban Crafters Twist Punch Cigar Cutter - 33. Guess that is what the 33 stands for. Was looking for a larger punch and thinking about the Xikar 11 mm as mentioned earlier. Really thought about big boy but I smoke mostly 50 ring cigars (about 3/4 inch) and am thinking big boy is close to 1/2 inch not allowing enough cap shoulder like I like. Would probably work good on a 60 ga or larger cigar for those so inclined. Tried a punch on a torpedo cigar this morning for grins and giggles and had to get my regular cutter out. :frusty:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Rottingman said:


> Yeah the xikar punches seem to be highly regarded! I'm curious about there bigger (11mm) punch cutter as well.


the 009 is plenty big enough. The 011 would really be useful for 58- and bigger RGs

when you say your not getting a good enough draw from your punches maybe your not putting enough pressure when you punch. and if your worried about the cap splitting lick the tip before you punch a cigar.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Critterbuddy that's exactly what I'm using one too...which is probably why were both having this problem! Just looked up the cuban crafter punch. I've heard a lot of good things about there perfect cutters(which i'd also like to get) so i'm sure there punch cutter is of good quality as well. Just wondering if the 13mm is overkill? Even for a 60 rg wouldn't the xikar 11mm be more then enough? Then again the nubs are 60's and there specialty punch is a 13mm so perhaps that's the size necessary to get a decent draw for that ring gage. For now i'll just stick to cutting until i find something that works. LOL i've done that before as well. It's basically like your not even smoking at all.

Shemp 75 I tend to enjoy the 56-60 rgs for the short fatties as much as the standard robusto's so I'd probably be better off with an 9mm and one of the bigger punches.

I def put a good amount of pressure which is probably one of the reasons why the caps always splitting. I just think it's a matter of me having a really crappy cheap punch that's dulled. Also I'm pretty sure my punch is a 7mm which is why my draw is so weak. The above member critterbuddy uses a cheap 7mm punch and has the same issue.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Shemp is probably right that a 9mm would be big enough for most people. Went to my local B&M to check on these and get a special birthday cigar for myself since I am turning 60 (Padron 1926 my 1st >$20 cigar and I can't believe I am that old). They carry a fairly limited supply of accessories and were out of the Xikar 9mm but had an 11mm. Took it to the humidor and held it next to some cigars and thought since I mostly smoke 50 ga and larger this will work and I'll just use a cutter the few times I smoke something smaller or a torpedo. I like!! Strange thing is I've punched 3 cigars (1 for me and 2 for friends) since I've had it and it only removes the cap itself and doesn't leave a tunnel like my 7mm does. I like this too!!

Let's see if I figured out the attachment thingy... Yeah! That is a 50ga cigar.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

That's a nice looking punchcut with the 11mm critter, decent size hole and still looks to have enough cap shoulder. Good thing you didn't go for 13mm cuban crafter punch as you would be basically doing a guillotine cut for a 50 gage at that point! I actually ordered the the xikar 9mm model last week and got it in the in the mail yesterday. It's not a twist cutter like the 7mm or 11mm models,you just pull on it. Has a nice solid feel to it though. Btw how has the mouthfeel been with the 11mm model? You happy you went for the bigger size?

Hope you enjoyed the the padron 1926 and had a nice birthday. Is that stick as much of a heavy hitter as people claim?


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a 7mm Sikarlan that works great so far. Retail is around $20, but I bought it on eBay for half that.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Very happy with the 11mm but like I said everything I smoke is pretty much 50g or larger. Mouth feel is great. Because I wet the head so much while I smoke even this large of a hole still allows the cap to stay together better which is what I was looking for. Haven't tried the Padron yet but will this weekend and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Yeah everything I smoke is 50 and larger as well. You think that the 13 mm cuban crafters punch is overkill now that your using an 11? Thinking about getting another punch and dunno if I should go for the xikar 11mm or the cc 13.I do like the 60 rg cigars so its hard to say if the 11 or 13 would be best for that size.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

I think if you are going to do anything less than 50g go with a 9mm as this really is large enough. I do like the 11mm but for 50g or larger but you have to be accurate with the punch location. I really think the only cigars you can use the 13g on will be 60g+.


----------



## Claytron (Oct 2, 2015)

I have made myself some punches out of spent bullet casings. 5.56mm, 7.62mm, 9mm and 13mm(45 cal.) easy to make and cheap. Not to mention cool as hell! Gives me the ability to choose the perfect size for any cigar. I end up using the 9mm the most it seems.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Avo punch cutter. Beautiful, classic and mine is still going after 18 years.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Xikar 007 that I liked when it was new, but it dulled quickly and didn't give me a clean enough cut. I got a elcheapo keychain punch for about $12 at the local Tinderbox while my 007 was sent back to get "fixed". I used the cheepo one a lot more even though the 007 was back. After about three years on my keychain, the elcheapo has seen its better days and I don't use it at all anymore.


----------

